

Librem 15: A Free/Libre Software Laptop That Respects Your Essential Freedoms - reirob
https://www.crowdsupply.com/purism/librem-laptop/updates/librem-13-and-more

======
reirob
I just discovered this campaign and I like very much the idea on a laptop that
runs with open source software and provides hardware switches to for camera,
microphone, wifi, bluetooth, usb.

I would like to hear the thoughts from the HN crowd.

The only thing that I am personally missing is a trackpoint with physical keys
(à la thinkpad).

------
Zekio
my person problem with librem laptops are the prices, they seem quite high for
a free software product, but i guess its because they need capital to begin
producing the laptops.

~~~
reirob
They seem to be comparable to high end thinkpads like the X Carbon models.

